# Cutting someone a break and then getting a complaint.



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

Why is it that some people can't understand when they got a break? Fot instance, I give a guy a break today for carrying a Double edged knife. Kid has no record, and seems like an OK kid for the most part albeit a little weird.

Then after this, the little ingrate tries to make a complaint because I didn't hug him or something. Bucause it was not enough to get a break, I had to apparently plant my lips on this kid's fat ass and kiss it repeatedly.

People want to know why we are not inclined to give breaks? This is a prime example why.


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

No good deed goes unpunished
....as an aside Nh just lifted ALL knife restrictions


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

justanotherparatrooper said:


> No good deed goes unpunished
> ....as an aside Nh just lifted ALL knife restrictions


Live Free and Die Happy.


----------



## TRPDiesel (Nov 28, 2008)

263FPD said:


> Why is it that some people can't understand when they got a break? Fot instance, I give a guy a break today for carrying a Double edged knife. Kid has no record, and seems like an OK kid for the most part albeit a little weird.
> 
> Then after this, the little ingrate tries to make a complaint because I didn't hug him or something. Bucause it was not enough to get a break, I had to apparently plant my lips on this kid's fat ass and kiss it repeatedly.
> 
> People want to know why we are not inclined to give breaks? This is a prime example why.


Upon further investigation I found that Dillweed A. Fuckface was in violation of 269 10(h) and found reason to summons him to court. That is atleast an easy one to "fix"


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

TRPDiesel said:


> Upon further investigation I found that Dillweed A. Fuckface was in violation of 269 10(h) and found reason to summons him to court. That is atleast an easy one to "fix"


Trust me when I say this. There is more then one way to skin this cat. I have a feeling that this idiot's headaches have only just began.


----------



## Guest (Jun 14, 2010)

What is this "give a guy a break" thing you speak of? While you are at it, please tell me what a written warning is. Thanks in advance.

Senor Sniper


----------



## MetrowestPD (Oct 21, 2008)

Booze, Broads, Buddies, and Breaks: The 4 B's that get cops in the shit.


----------



## TRPDiesel (Nov 28, 2008)

Can we add a 5th- BRASS


----------



## screamineagle (Jul 11, 2005)

My chief said to me once " the three B's that will get you in trouble- Booze, broads and bullets. Aviod the first two and use the third sparingly".


----------



## k12kop (May 24, 2005)

I know how you feel FPD, But then again next time he meets you it's a "nothing needs to be said" moment.


----------



## niteowl1970 (Jul 7, 2009)

Lately if someone from the 18-21 y/o crowd comes in to file a complaint they are flanked by helicopter parents who usually demand, not ask for a copy of the police report. Then they think that they're haggling in some middle eastern market.


----------



## HistoryHound (Aug 30, 2008)

Whatever happened to the days when an encounter with the police was immediately followed by the thought "I hope my parents don't find out"? Never mind, I know the answer to that question: liberals.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

HistoryHound said:


> Whatever happened to the days when an encounter with the police was immediately followed by the thought "I hope my parents don't find out"? Never mind, I know the answer to that question: liberals.


Generation Gap


----------



## TRPDiesel (Nov 28, 2008)

mtc said:


> NOW what'd you do?


Ha ha, Why's it got to be like that?


----------



## topcop14 (Jul 13, 2004)

HistoryHound said:


> Whatever happened to the days when an encounter with the police was immediately followed by the thought "I hope my parents don't find out"? Never mind, I know the answer to that question: liberals.


My old man was the type that if I screwed up, I better not lie, or blame someone else for whatever stupid thing I did as a kid or I would be dead. Also He had better find out about from me not someone else. I shutter to think what he would have done to me if I had ever disrespected a police officer, like most kids and parents of today seem to do today.


----------



## rg1283 (Sep 14, 2005)

If I were do something bad, hang around with a bunch of morons and get in trouble. I would be still very afraid of my dad mainly due to the shame and embarrassment.

I hope I never live to see the day where police officers cannot protect themselves defensively and "require orders from the Chief to defend themselves". 

It is alarming that BS (like the Gates incident) has further accelerated punishing bad with "good blame" on Police Officers. 

If I were to pull crap like saying well the Officer was mean to me. My father would not have forgotten the knife. Simple diversionary tactic by the child to place blame on someone else. 

I think this all starts when Mom is in the store with the child and sees a uniformed police officer and says "If you don't behave that police officer will arrest you!" 

Liberals piss me off. Especially the Social Worker/NPR/Academia types liberals. 

Too bad the police couldn't take one day off statewide and see how bad things would get.


----------



## rg1283 (Sep 14, 2005)

Similar to how someone would say Great Job! Exceptional! Next time don't drop the ball though.... over....


----------



## TopCop24 (Jul 11, 2005)

Hopefully your brass told him to go pound sand...however i'm not holding my breathe on that one


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

TopCop24 said:


> Hopefully your brass told him to go pound sand...however i'm not holding my breathe on that one


My Lt. called me in and asked me what happened. He then told me that if this nitwit actually showed up to make it foemal, he would take the complaint, call me in and expect me to charge the 269/10.

He called me right at the end of the shift and told me that it appears that shit for brains lost his nerve and never showed.


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

263FPD said:


> My Lt. called me in and asked me what happened. He then told me that if this nitwit actually showed up to make it foemal, he would take the complaint, call me in and expect me to charge the 269/10.
> 
> He called me right at the end of the shift and told me that it appears that shit for brains lost his nerve and never showed.


That's how it usually goes. What a pain in the ass though.


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

After 13 years I am more then used to it. I have learned to mostly diregard these complaints. Half the time that we get them, we don't even hearabout them. I have one boss that if he happens to be the one taking the complaint about his men and women, he has a really good tendency to lose it. By the time the "Citizen" leaves the building, they forgot who they originally wanted to complain about and now are contemplaiting about going to complain about my boss.

A true cop's cop, he tells these people exactly where they can stick it.


----------



## k12kop (May 24, 2005)

Good to see you have a boss that backs you up!


----------



## SinePari (Aug 15, 2004)

A very accomplished veteran officer told me, "you won't get complaints if you never do anything." Proactive police work equals ruffling a few feathers. 

But then again, you could always go find some cushy hide-away gig in a Monday thru Frinday 9-5, non-confrontational, benign, climate-controlled environment and make the same money as the road dogs humping calls. But oh yeah, you have self-repsect. Carry on.


----------



## vttroopah (Oct 8, 2009)

I did it today....:stomp:

I clocked a guy at 75 in 40 zone ($400 and 8 pts). VT has a 30 over arrestable statute (with certain exclusions not relevant here). I explain the potential arrest and option of ticket. He was polite, admitted to speeding, driving wife's Volvo, clean record, blah, blah blah.

As an end of shift nicety, I wrote 70 in 50 under State rule ($179 and 2 pts) and explained the potential of arrest when driving at said speeds. I hand him the ticket and he starts bitching about the fine and points!

I _never _give breaks.... now I remember why.


----------



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

I love it when I speak English while trying to explain something, then maybe throw in a chapter and section to educate them and i get nothing but a dumbfounded look with their head tilted slightly to one side as to say "what the fuck are you talking about".... So I drop it down a notch, leave all the legal bs out throw in a couple of "f" bombs etc... try to tell the shit ain't worth the trouble and the light goes on, they see it! they understand completely! They thanks me and they are on their way....

their way to the station to file a complaint for using "inappropriate language" that offended their virgin ears.

screw it, if you are not getting a few complaints here and there you are not doing your job...


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

Gil said:


> I love it when I speak English while trying to explain something, then maybe throw in a chapter and section to educate them and i get nothing but a dumbfounded look with their head tilted slightly to one side as to say "what the fuck are you talking about".... So I drop it down a notch, leave all the legal bs out throw in a couple of "f" bombs etc... try to tell the shit ain't worth the trouble and the light goes on, they see it! they understand completely! They thanks me and they are on their way....
> 
> their way to the station to file a complaint for using "inappropriate language" that offended their virgin ears.
> 
> screw it, if you are not getting a few complaints here and there you are not doing your job...


That stupid look on their face isn't so stupid. It's merely a ploy to get you pissed off enough to "simplify" the explanation. They are looking for the ammo to screw you. Not that they really need the excuse. I got a complaint one time because the woman felt that my face was too unemotional as I handed her the citation. She told the Lt. that she would have preffered a smile. I told the Lt. that as I handed this lady her $270 speeding ticket, I was grinning from ear to ear on the inside, I just felt that to do it outwardly may have been rubbing salt in to an open wound.


----------



## vttroopah (Oct 8, 2009)

Today, I asked two MENSA candidates to "articulate" their reasons for my presence at their gorgeous home. I received two blank stares which I understood to mean, "you can leave, thank you for you're assistance and knowledge."

So I left.


----------



## Big.G (Nov 28, 2006)

I was working a road block this one time and these self-entitled morons come up to me giving me every excuse in the book as to why they need to get through. I tried to be nice and polite about it but the excuses just kept coming. So I got fed up with their BS and after their next excuse I wanted to say "I don't give a fuck what your excuse is. Shut the fuck up and get out of my fucking sight." Something told me to contain myself, so I paused for a second, thought about how to tell them to fuck off without actually saying fuck off. Then, I decided on "I don't care" as a satisfactory response and take it from there. I get shocked looks on their faces, then they look at each other and leave. I'm thinking, great it worked. Ten minutes later one of them returns on foot and dropping the "what is your badge number" line. I just couldn't hold back my smile and almost started laughing. 

I get my counseling saying I should be nicer about it next time. Nicer? I couldn't have been nicer in the beginning but apparently they mistook it as a sign of weakness. Then I basically get "just sayin..." Ok...


----------



## SinePari (Aug 15, 2004)

I'd rather be known by my brothers as DEPENDABLE, not nice.


----------



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)

+1 SinePari and well said good info for new guys, Gil. If you're not working, you're not getting complaints. I've gotten them for merely "looking at" people.

Best complaint I ever had was one I took for myself after a Thanksgiving MV stop. Dumbass called looking to speak with a supervisor, yeah, that was me...
You know I sent that one right up the chain


----------



## BRION24 (Sep 19, 2008)

I had the same kind of incident happen to me. Some 19 year kid is riding my bumper at 90 mph. I pull to the BDL and let him pass. I pull him over and when i am speaking with him I smell the herb in his car. A quick search and I find a small amount of weed, a grinder(with weed inside), a pipe and some booze (he's 19). I explain to him that he is getting a break on the weed and booze but I give him the ticket for speeding. I confiscated the weed and paraphenalia along with the booze. The little fuck ends ups calling the barracks to complain that I confiscated his fucking *weed*. My Lt. calls me in and I explain to him the break that this ass got. The Lt. calls him in front if me and explains to him about the break that he received and the kid reconsiders.

No more breaks from me


----------



## Deuce (Sep 27, 2003)

SinePari said:


> I'd rather be known by my brothers as DEPENDABLE, not nice.


Thought you're the _nice_ guy known to _wear_ Depends??

sorry bro, too easy.....


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

BRION24 said:


> I had the same kind of incident happen to me. Some 19 year kid is riding my bumper at 90 mph. I pull to the BDL and let him pass. I pull him over and when i am speaking with him I smell the herb in his car. A quick search and I find a small amount of weed, a grinder(with weed inside), a pipe and some booze (he's 19). I explain to him that he is getting a break on the weed and booze but I give him the ticket for speeding. I confiscated the weed and paraphenalia along with the booze. The little fuck ends ups calling the barracks to complain that I confiscated his fucking *weed*. My Lt. calls me in and I explain to him the break that this ass got. The Lt. calls him in front if me and explains to him about the break that he received and the kid reconsiders.
> 
> No more breaks from me


What, he didn't accuse you of smoking his weed and drinking is hooch?:wink_smile:


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2010)

mtc said:


> Fuck breaks - cite them all !


I agree. People these days are so friggin' selfish and self-centered and "entitled." It sucks, *263*, that the little scumbag did that after you gave him a break. My only hope is that he lives in your town so that you can keep a close eye on him and cite him the next time he does anything at all.

Back in September I went through a red light. By the time I saw that stale yellow I realized that I couldn't stop for the red in time, so I just took my chances. Ten seconds later there was a motorcycle with flashing blue lights behind me so I pulled right over. By the time the guy got to my window I had my license and registration in my hands for him, and I apologized. I genuinely felt bad.

The officer was soooo nice. He started to say, "I can't really give you a warning.. . ." and I said, "Don't worry, I'm not looking for a break. I know I just went through it so I'm more than happy to pay the fine." WHY? Because I was. The guy was so happy that I was so easy-going. He wrote me for $100 and I paid it as soon as the meeting to which I was heading had ended.

That's how people should be. It burns me up that everyone out there is a spoiled brat who thinks you owe them. SCREW THEM. I sincerely hope you cross that kid's path again and again and again and again.


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

263FPD said:


> Why is it that some people can't understand when they got a break? Fot instance, I give a guy a break today for carrying a Double edged knife. Kid has no record, and seems like an OK kid for the most part albeit a little weird.
> 
> Then after this, the little ingrate tries to make a complaint because I didn't hug him or something.


What goes around, comes around. Read below.

Two Newton men arrested in Belmont after police find drugs in truck - Newton, Massachusetts - Newton TAB


----------



## 8MORE (Nov 25, 2008)

Life is hard. It is worse if you are stupid... Like that genius. 263, I hope you are still grinning over this punks repeated idiocy.:shades_smile:


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

8MORE said:


> Life is hard. It is worse if you are stupid... Like that genius. 263, _*I hope you are still grinning over this punks repeated idiocy*_.:shades_smile:


From ear to mother-effing ear, bro.


----------



## Guest (Jun 21, 2010)

When I first came on the job an old timer told me your not a real cop till you have been suspended and divorced. Pretty funny, luckly I've been neither.


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

On my job, the guy that has been divorced the most times, attained the rank of Captain. OCKS, I take it your badge is just as silver as mine:teeth_smile:


----------



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)

OCKS said:


> When I first came on the job an old timer told me your not a real cop till you have been suspended and divorced. Pretty funny, luckly I've been neither.


I'm not certain how that will make you a _real_ cop, but it will make you _real_ broke.


----------



## k12kop (May 24, 2005)

Gotta love that karma stuff!


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

Epic Fail on this idiot's part. For Shame


----------

